# tivo remote code for panasonic dvd recorder with integrated feeview



## ndcdavis (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello folks!

I have just bought a panasonic dvd recorder with integrated feeview (model DMR-ex77).

Does any body have an IR code which might work?

I can borrow my brother's Pronto if required.

Regards
Nick Davis


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What are you trying to do with it - use it as a source for your TiVo, or use the TiVo remote to control the volume on it?


----------



## ndcdavis (Jul 8, 2007)

blindlemon said:


> What are you trying to do with it - use it as a source for your TiVo, or use the TiVo remote to control the volume on it?


The aim is to use the panasonic:
1. as a source (my old freeview box has been struggling) _and_ 
2. as a dvd recorder/hard-drive for archiving or longer term storage.

Many thanks


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I have a Panasonic DVDR with Freeview, but I found it better to keep it just as an output device as far as TiVo is concerned, and got myself a cheapo SetPal box for £30 as the source.

FWIW, I find that a DVD-RW recorded is nothing like as useful with TiVO as a +RW one. The lack of a facility to trim the recording is a PITA. I found that it's very hard work getting the Panasonic to, for example, record two separate 1 hour TiVo recordings to the same disc, while with my old Philips +RW it was a poiece of cake.

(Sorry, can't help with the real question!)


----------



## ndcdavis (Jul 8, 2007)

I fear you may be right! Although I still ahvent got the chabnnel select to work, I tried to record Rome this evening. However the children were watching a DVd and, lo and behold, instead of Rome _Tivo _ has recorded part of Bruce Almighty!

I guess I may have to buy a separate set top box and use this tuner as a scond for the rare occasion when there are two programmes worth viewing at the same time!

I hadnt appreciated the difference, but I think the model I bought does +RW also.

Thanks, Nick.



ndunlavey said:


> I have a Panasonic DVDR with Freeview, but I found it better to keep it just as an output device as far as TiVo is concerned, and got myself a cheapo SetPal box for £30 as the source.
> 
> FWIW, I find that a DVD-RW recorded is nothing like as useful with TiVO as a +RW one. The lack of a facility to trim the recording is a PITA. I found that it's very hard work getting the Panasonic to, for example, record two separate 1 hour TiVo recordings to the same disc, while with my old Philips +RW it was a poiece of cake.
> 
> (Sorry, can't help with the real question!)


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Yes, that's how I use mine - it gives me a "recvord one channel, watch another" facility.

Mine plays back +RW discs, but won't record to them


----------



## ndcdavis (Jul 8, 2007)

Nick, how have you wired the connectors? does the panasnic simply attach in place of a VCR?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I'll check when I get home. IIRC, I have the RGB out SCART from the DVDR feeding the TiVo AUX in, and the VCR out from TiVo feeding the second SCART on the DVDR, but I'll look when I get home (if I'm still sober).


----------



## GOODMAP (Feb 8, 2002)

FWIW, I've just purchased a Panny DMREX87 and cabled it up last night. I simply replaced the VCR with the DVDR - scart cable from VCR OUT socket on TiVo to AV2 scart socket on DVDR. AV1 on DVDR is cabled to a 2nd scart socket on the TV.

I can "Save to VCR" from the TiVo onto the Panny's HDD and watch freeview/HDD/DVD on the TV direct, or via TiVo if not archiving at the same time (by pressing the VCR button on TiVo's remote).


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I've not been home to check mine yet. I know I was concerned about getting RGB into the DVDR for recordings, but can't remember if could be bothered in the end. I'm gradually running down my use of broadcast TV (and therefore TiVo, too), so I might have just settled for composite.
I've not been home enough to check the cabling this week yet - I might be able to have a look tonight.


----------



## ndcdavis (Jul 8, 2007)

GOODMAP said:


> FWIW, I've just purchased a Panny DMREX87 and cabled it up last night. I simply replaced the VCR with the DVDR - scart cable from VCR OUT socket on TiVo to AV2 scart socket on DVDR. AV1 on DVDR is cabled to a 2nd scart socket on the TV.
> 
> I can "Save to VCR" from the TiVo onto the Panny's HDD and watch freeview/HDD/DVD on the TV direct, or via TiVo if not archiving at the same time (by pressing the VCR button on TiVo's remote).


That's what I thought originally - the plan was to use the freeview decoder in the Panny. But the first problem was how to program TiVO to change channels. HOw have you done this?

I also think that if you watch a DVD while TiVO is recording from freeview, you will find that TiVO records the DVD not the freeview programme!

Is there anyway around this?

If not, then I need a separate set top box, but then I have a connection connundrum because i have too many devices:
Tivo VCR scart -> DVDR AV2
DVDR AV1 -> TV
freeview box -> tivo
tivo -> TV

Sounds easy but I also run a projector. Component cables run from DVDR but I have used a (very long) scart from TIVO, which I had plugged into the VCR scart.

Any ideas?
Nick.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

No connection problems if you treated youtself to a BTech quintro+ see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3673021#post3673021


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3632649&&#post3632649 and http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3672847&&#post3672847 in the same thread 

I have now given away my Quintro+ as I reduce my AV setup, though.


----------



## ndcdavis (Jul 8, 2007)

success  

Thanks for all the help and tips. I think I have now got it right.

I find I dont need the scart from TiVO to projector.

With DVDR plugged into TiVO's VCR scart, then not only can I record from TiVO to DVDR, but also TiVO can go through the DVDR (aux) to the projector by the component leads. I think this may even upscale the picture as an added bonus.

Also I bought the wharefedale box (down to £25 at Argos), which has an aux input, so I've dusted off the video player (unused for some years) and can view this:
on tv by: video-> freeview box -> tivo -> tv
or by projector by : video-> freeview box -> tivo ->dvdr -> projector

Although I cannot use the Panny's built in freeview for tivo, it gives me a second tuner for the rare occasion when two watchable things coincide!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> With DVDR plugged into TiVO's VCR scart


The VCR scart only outputs composite video not RGB so if your DVDR can record RGB you will not be recording at best quality. That is why I opted for the Quintro.


----------

